# Exhaust Cleaning



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wondered if any of you had recommendations for cleaning the standard exhaust pipes? Ive used some 00 grade wire wool and Auto Finesse metal polish and they are looking a lot better but still feel they could have a bit more shine


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

After you used the wire wool, just polish with cloths, so rub the mercury in to the metal in small circles, allow to haze then buff off, repeat this a few times. 


Hope that helps.


Chris


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Chris, I did give it one layer using a microfiber cloth but I'll have a go at layering it today


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

I actually polish till the cloth is not/hardly black.


----------

